

ThoughtWorks Go Continuous Delivery Platform Now Available as Free Open Source - ABS
http://www.thoughtworks.com/news/go-continuous-delivery-now-available-as-free-open-source

======
nvenky
There is no need make Jenkins work like GO anymore to show the pipelines.
Awesome :)

~~~
ABS
the point is that "showing" pipelines is not enough, Jenkins misses the
fundamental building blocks. It can be made to look like it but would need
deep changes to actually achieve the same level

